# Digitrax DB 100a



## dawismer (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to buy a working Digitrax DB 100a if anyone knows of one for sale.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Why? Get the DB150 if you only need a booster or a DCS100 if you need a command station.

The DB100a is a limited function command station that was mainly designed to be a booster. it is part of the BigBoy set that was discontinued back in the late 90's early 2000. This booster was replaced with the DB150 which is compatable with the older systems and more versital. 

If you insist on a DB100a the only source I know of would be swap meets, train shows and e-bay

Massey


----------



## dawismer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks. What is the functional difference between a booster and a command station. Does the DB150 work with the DT 200 throttle?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

what kind of sockets are on the end of the DT200? If it is the 6 terminal phone jack looking plug then yes it will work but if it looks like an old 486 PC keyboard plug then no it will need to have the DT100 conversion if you can even find that any more.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh and the DB150 is only a limited command station. It cannot readback CVs nor can you set up a programing track. The DCS 100, DCS 50/51(Zephyr) can all run a program tracks and read back CVs. 

Massey


----------



## vder (Dec 31, 2011)

I am finally getting back into the hobby after being out of it for ten years. Is it possible to have Digitrax DB 100a upgraded to today’s DCC standards? Or should I just buy a new starter set ?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Digitrax DB 100 was for the Big boy
Digitrax DB 100a was for the Challenger
There are no upgrades for these DCC units.
These were both limited units.
Either a DCS 51(Zephyr Xtra) 3.5 amps or a DCS100 (Super Chief Xtra) 5 amps are good starter sets.
DCS200 (Super Chief Xtra) 8 amp setup is a big setup.
You can add any of these boosters to any of these command stations.
DB150 (5 amp Booster) DB200 (8 amp Booster)


----------



## vder (Dec 31, 2011)

I appreciate the response. I figured the Super Chief Xtra would be a good starter set to go with.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Super Chief Xtra is an excellent starting point!
*5 Amp Super Chief Xtra Set*

If you can afford it get this one and you will have a really nice radio controlled system!
*Duplex Equipped 8 Amp Super Chief Xtra Set*

With either system you will need a power supply, it's sold seprately!
*PS2012 20 Amp DCC Power Supply*


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

vder,
After doing some research I think that your DB100a might still be usable as a booster with a DCS100 or DCS200 Super Chief running the command control ends of things! Just ditch the throttle that came with that setup!
It would work very well powering a yard and leaving the DCS powering the main line!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The DB100a can still be used as a booster but it cannot do autoreversing from what I have read about it. I would personally just chuck the old equipement and get a DCS50/51/100/200 and if you need the throttles and what not make sure you get one of the starter sets. The Superchief starter set is a great set and comes with 3 different options. 

Standard tethered thottle DT402 Throttle
Radio equipped with a DT402R Throttle
Radio Duplex equipped with a DT402D throttle.

The difference is about a hundred per set and you get about $175 in extras.
Radio equipped is just a one way radio and duplex is a 2 way radio that does not require plugging in the throttle for acquiring and dispatching locos and a couple other things.

Massey


----------



## vder (Dec 31, 2011)

I had the opportunity to test out the DB100a with the DT200 throttle. The system worked just fine. I tested out a loco with a sound decoder and it functioned fine. I am currently constructing the bench work for my layout. I will run 14 gauge bus wires and 22 to 20 gauge feeder wires. Is it advisable as the layout develops to keep using the DB100a or should I switch to a new system? Currently the DB100a meets my needs. 

Second question is about turnouts. Is it advisable to by DCC friendly switches? I have read a lot about theses switches and to be frank not clear if one should or should not.

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If the DB100a works and meets your needs by all means keep using it.
You have to use DCC friendly switches for your setup.
If you were to use non friendly switches, #1 you would run into a huge problem when wiring it together, #2 as you run engines threw the switches they would short your DCC system and cause you huge issues!


----------

